# Suche Platz im Altenheim



## SehrAlterHase (21. Januar 2019)

Ü50er hat vor 10 Jahren das Spiel ganz gern - und manchmal auch exzessiv - gezockt.

Würde jetzt gern wieder einsteigen, am liebsten mit nem Jäger.

Hab das entspannte Spiel geschätzt, sei es beim Questen, oder in Instanzen. 

Fand auch die Wartezeiten nicht schlecht, da man sich dabei auch über dies und das austauschen konnte.

Darum such ich ne Gilde wo das - wieder - möglich ist.


----------



## spectrumizer (21. Januar 2019)

Schau mal hier: http://forum.buffed.de/topic/210134...meute-gesucht-neustart-allianz-server-arygos/


----------

